# Foxy Lady Prototype



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Since this forum is for new builds, I hope you'll let me share my latest build with you. I'm not trolling for business here, just pleased with how this design turned out-sometimes they don't. It's a 4xEL84 amp a la Vox with 2 channels,
first being traditional Vox and the second a higher gain channel of my own design into a cathode follower into a non-traditional tone stack and a master volume. Additional goodies include a half-power switch and a clean boost circuit with footswitch. Power transformer is an Edcor and the OPT is a Mercury Magnetics Radiospares. The amp was commissioned by a journeyman axe-slinger who plays with a national name artist. Hopefully I can get some clips on my website in a few months. I was in such a hurry to get the amp out the door we didn't have time to lay anything down and as we're both going in separate directions this season, it'll be awhile before we can get together again. I hope you enjoy the pics. It sounds better than it looks.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice! looking forward to some clips!


----------

